# I MADE SOME1 NERVOUS!! :) this is really funny



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

lol.. ok i was at a restaurant with my family and 2 friends which are super close and i am 100000000% myself around them (sophomores) and we went to the marble stairs and sat there for a while while my parents n theirs ate and then we decided to hit on the waiters just for the laugh and i was convinced to do it.
SO i winked at 2 waiters, our one which was super cute and i didn't expect it at all became really nervous! he avoided looking our direction and dropped a salad bowl :lol !!!!
then the other one was like.. freaky and kept staring at us.. lol but the first guy DROPPED A SALAD BOWL :lol but it wasn't SUCH a scene.. not many people noticed but still


----------



## Richard_Jerome (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL! I love that! You crack me up sweetangel. You're terrible! hee  Keep up the good work. ;-)


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

lol...ur so evil..that's funny though haha


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

Richard_Jerome said:


> LOL! I love that! You crack me up sweetangel. You're terrible! hee  Keep up the good work. ;-)


HAHAHAHAHAHA (evil laugh).... but it feels good that some1 would consider me someone worth getting nervous over, that was my real pride.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

Sweetangel said:


> Richard_Jerome said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! I love that! You crack me up sweetangel. You're terrible! hee  Keep up the good work. ;-)
> ...


I know what you mean, it feels awesome
When some with sa makes someone normal feel nervous it's huh?!?!? :um shouldn't i be really nervous around you :lol


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

How mean and cruel.... making 2 nice waiters just trying to bring peeps food nervous and drop stuff. Now I bet they'll get together and stalk you! mwahaha. I hope you tipped well! lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sweetangel,

You're supposed to use the SA stare for good, not for evil! :lol

Did they have good salads at the restaurant - I think the waiters make them!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

That reminds me of a time when we went to the restaurant with my family, and this waiter spilled iced tea on me, poor guy was so sorry and started blushing, then my mom told him that the reason he spilled it on me was because he liked me.... Jeez... thanks mom.. great way to embarass me...., then he came back and slipped on the wet spot and poured water over my pants.. :hide


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> That reminds me of a time when we went to the restaurant with my family, and this waiter spilled iced tea on me, poor guy was so sorry and started blushing, then my mom told him that the reason he spilled it on me was because he liked me.... Jeez... thanks mom.. great way to embarass me...., then he came back and slipped on the wet spot and poured water over my pants.. :hide


lol i just made my sis jump from my laughing.. thats funny

poor guy tho, if i were him i'd like kill myself.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

:lol It's fun to see guys get nervous. Yum.


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

It'd be funny to have a young male SA sufferer come on these boards in a week's time and retell the harrowing ordeal he had to endure at work after a couple of girls kept staring him down and making him so nervous that he eventually dropped a salad bowl.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Sweetangel said:


> SO i winked at 2 waiters, our one which was super cute and i didn't expect it at all became really nervous! he avoided looking our direction and dropped a salad bowl :lol !!!!


Hehe, that's cute


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Username said:


> It'd be funny to have a young male SA sufferer come on these boards in a week's time and retell the harrowing ordeal he had to endure at work after a couple of girls kept staring him down and making him so nervous that he eventually dropped a salad bowl.


roflmaopip :haha :haha


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

You must control such awesome power for good :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

lol sounds like you had a good time


----------



## beach_boy2112 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well thats not surprising, since you are so beautiful, lol. If a beautiful girl started fliriting with me I think I may drop a salad bowl too, lol. Its a pretty normal reaction when a beautiful woman is flirting with you, I wish you would do that with me someday. I may ask you to marry me.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

And then you'd divorce her a week later and take half her stuff.  

This topic is soo old. How well are you doing since this?


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

SunLite said:


> And then you'd divorce her a week later and take half her stuff.
> 
> This topic is soo old. How well are you doing since this?


hey ryan
yeah lol this guys into me..um i'm doing much better than last year, a few setbacks but i'm pretty normal now. 
when i hang out with good friends i'm really really outgoing but if i'm alone i'm silent usually. that normal too i guess, but i've been starting conversations with people everywhere, trains, the mall.. even the library when i was in a really good mood. but lately i'm even outgoing when i'm alone, but not as much as like really friendly people but almost, getting there. :b :banana


----------

